
Ask HN: How to get hired in a hardware startup? - Akapoor
How can I showcase my interest, skill set, projects, research interests so as to work in a hardware startup. Normal resume just doesn&#x27;t work for me
======
petervandijck
When you say it doesn't work for you, what do you mean? You've tried applying
for jobs and not getting interviews?

~~~
Akapoor
Yup, it didn't work for me. I have lots of projects under me. Buy still no
luck

